# Nuyens bottle unearthed  any help ?



## madpaddla (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello all:
 Found this one today with some help from Tigue.  Any ideas?


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 27, 2007)

The script is real nice.  I think it is european though.


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 27, 2007)

base.  Thanks again.


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2007)

Beautiful bottle, Ben! I was able to find a little info for you. There was a whiskey maker in Chicago by the name of Nuyens and Co. The listing I found dated their operation from 1914 to 1916. Kovels also lists a Nuyens whiskey bottle on their website, but it is different from yours. So, my guess would be that you have a nice colored pre-Prohibition whiskey. ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2007)

You may be right, Lobey. It does look older than the 1914-16 era. Most 1910s whiskeys are plain, boring and just plain not exciting (They are fun to smash against the stone walls when refilling a pit, though []). Ben's bottle, however, would definitely be a keeper. ~Jim


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks guys.  Really dont know here.  The script is unique.  When it was coming out I was hoping it was my first mineral water.  But not bad in the least.  Wierd how there was little info huh.  Thanks again all.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 27, 2007)

just a note folks, the bottle has a tooled lip... probably not English, and came out of a 1920's era dump.  We thought it was English at first glance and later considering the color but the tooled lip makes it more likely American.  I think that Jim's info is close to the origin...


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 27, 2007)

Is the lip a later uniform tooled lip or and earlier looking gloppy applied lip? I cant tell in the photo.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 27, 2007)

shoot , you read my mind...


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 27, 2007)

I got your back G


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 27, 2007)

I think it is French. (the name sounds French). I think they made various liqueurs and cordials which would fit with the funky bottle.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 27, 2007)

a reference to Nuyens on O'Dells's site...



> Found your site. I realize that this is not one of those really old treasures that you are asked questions about. Tried to do some research but found no information. I have a hand painted (ename el) French liquor bottle[/b]. It is green with much gold trim. Hand painted with a romance couple and roses. I am very familar with hand painted items versus transfer images. Very much like you would find on a Moser decanter. This is a Nuyens[/b] Creme de Menthe bottle[/b] - France. Has paper neck ring specifying contents and cork in top. Could this really be a bottle[/b] that was sold with liquor in it? How old do you think it is? Its interest me because of the time and effort it would take to turn out a liquor bottle[/b] like this. Would love to hear back from you. Not the type of bottle[/b] that would require a stopper - does not have the frosted ring inside the bottle[/b] usually found when a bottle[/b] requires a stopper.


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 27, 2007)

Hope this is a better pic.  Thanks.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 27, 2007)

well back to French!  We originally speculated it was something like a coca marin, as in a tonic or energy drink of some type.  Kinda figured it might have been French or some type of European country because of the color...  I wonder if this bottle had been hand painted...


----------

